# What in the world could have made these tracks?



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

???


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Is the hammer back on that firearm?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand your answer to my question, Optimax.

Feel free to PM me or start another thread if there's something on your mind you'd like to discuss.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Not trying to start anything, relax. Looks like a bunny. Too bad you couldn't drop the hammer on it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Snowshoe?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

limige said:


> Snowshoe?


That was my thought. They were HUGE next to the cottontail tracks.

Has anyone ever seen a snowshoe in Eaton County?


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks like a snowsho....heeeey.....wait a minute...

Is the hammer back on that firearm? :lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

thisusernamevalid said:


> Is the hammer back on that firearm? :lol:


Clearly the rabbit was hopping in the direction the firearm is facing. The shooter is simply preparing to send a few hail mary's its way.

I've never seen a snowshoe south of US-10. You could put three cottontail feet in the rear footprint. We've hunted this property hard for about 5 years now. If this is a snowshoe, it's a first for me.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

k9wernet said:


> That was my thought. They were HUGE next to the cottontail tracks.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a snowshoe in Eaton County?


I'll guess a domestic before it being a snowshoe.

L & O


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> *I'll guess a domestic before it being a snowshoe.*
> 
> *Them's good eatin'!*
> 
> ...


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

tracks get bigger as snow melts?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Liver and Onions said:


> I'll guess a domestic before it being a snowshoe.
> 
> L & O



I'll guess domestic also.


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

Fabner1 said:


> Liver and Onions said:
> 
> 
> > *I'll guess a domestic before it being a snowshoe.*
> ...


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

hey k9, where are you hunting? i was going to try and get out tonight. dont care were. you interested?


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

optimax115 said:


> Is the hammer back on that firearm?


probably has a side safety,also.
.


----------

